# NEW A14s Engine on ebay



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

for anyone needing an A14...
Nissan Remanufactured A14


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

now thats "throw-back". hahaha.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i moved the other thread that was into the b12 section... (ebay find) We might find a buyer around this section  at that price, its just to good


----------

